# Trapdoor spider set up



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

right so i have a silver trapdoor spider coming tomorrow

jus setup the tank

about 6-7 inches, a mix of coconut humus, vermiculite and orchid bark

i'm wondering whether or not should i put some forest moss on the surface or leave it as it is?

cheers


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

you could it will use it in its trap may want to poke a finger in the sub to start its burrow will get to it straight away then


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

what happened to your other trappy, did it die?


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> what happened to your other trappy, did it die?


yeah 

couldn't help her

the cold did it in the end, she didn't recover from the night at the sorting office i don't think

and i have done blade, probably the best set-up i've ever done!

well pleased with it, nice mix of coco humus, vermiculite and orchid bark, and forest moss and some more orchid bark scattered on the surface with a couple of leaves


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It might not have been the cold (or not just the cold). Most trapdoors are wild caught and have been through a lot of stress by the time they get here. They often don't do well. I've had 3, of which the first two never made a trap and died within a few days- and the third one has matured into a male, bloody typical :lol2:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> It might not have been the cold (or not just the cold). Most trapdoors are wild caught and have been through a lot of stress by the time they get here. They often don't do well. I've had 3, of which the first two never made a trap and died within a few days- and the third one has matured into a male, bloody typical :lol2:


haha what species were the 3?

1st 1 that died of mine was a Tanzanian red and the 1 coming tomorrow is a silver trap door...hoping it's ok when it gets here


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The first one was an unknown greyish type, not the common silver trapdoor, the 2nd was one of the common hobby orange ones, and the male is a Cyphonisia sp silver


----------



## Froggins (Jan 30, 2008)

this is my trapdoor spider, i got before christmas. I managed to take some piccies before she burrowed away.


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

that looks so awesome

i really want a trap door there awesome:mf_dribble:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

i got an egyptian red trapdoor and there super cool for the first 5 minutes of having them, then they dissappear lol had mine months and it aint fed or anything its just buried lol nice tub of dirt i got though :devil:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

They really aren't that exciting, this male of mine didn't eat for about 3 months as I guess it was in premoult. Now he's matured he eats, but he comes out of the trap most nights and wanders around, and eats then. I've never actually seen him grab food from under his trapdoor.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Froggins said:


> this is my trapdoor spider, i got before christmas. I managed to take some piccies before she burrowed away.
> 
> image
> 
> image



that looks like mine that came today

they look black at 1st glance but then you look closer and can see the silver


----------



## dubs2000uk (Sep 8, 2009)

*Great pet box.*

Hiya, i've a cali trapdoor & although i've never seen it besides the legs through the viv floor shes a beauty. 
The only way i know she's still alive & well is the discarded sucked dry food it leaves.

















Awesome spiders.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah i love true spiders but i had one of these and gave away a tub of dirt to a friend. Amazing when you do see them eat but it's rare you see them


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

i'm not even sure if mines a trapdoor spider now

it does make a trapdoor but never uses it

saw a photo the other day of an African grey burrowing spider and it looks almost identical to mine when i've actually seen her out of her burrow


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I had one briefly, but it went into shed immediately after i moved it into its new contaner before it made its burrow....it died


----------

